# Canwax - anyone else order from them?



## AshleyR

I order a lot of my supplies from Canwax (I'm in Ontario, Canada) and am curious what experiences others have had with them?

Anyone else? How do you like them?


----------



## Guest

I started out buying my supplies from them . After leaked eo's , no communication and lousy service . ie: not telling me for 2 weeks that they were out of something I ordered , and waiting for it to arrive. That was the last straw . I have been using Voyageur Soap and Candle and I am very happy with their product and service . The shipping cost is lower and they carry more products that I use.

Kitn


----------



## KSL

I live about 15 minutes from Canwax and so I buy alot from them.
Prices are higher than places on line I've found things like packaging, but I'm saving shipping costs by picking it up myself - so it ends up being same or cheaper for some things anyways.

They don't have the biggest selection, and yes, on occassion I have ordered something they were out of.  For me it didn't matter becasue I go and pick it up anyways, so I'm not waiting for an order to be shipped or anything.

Otherwise, they've been allright ith me.  I do have to wait a long time sometimes when I get there to pick up my order, but that ususally means I get to browse around a bit more.  

I think I enjoy thier scents better than New Directions.. do you use thier FO's or EO's Ashley?  NDA is cheaper by far for soap base, and since I don't do CP or HP (yet) that's what I primarily need for soaping.

Oh, they have two dogs they bring to the store with them & the little white one is VERY persistent in wanting attention...


----------



## AshleyR

I too have had the issue of some of my items being out of stock and me not finding out until the order arrives. They also don't include the out of stock item on the packing slip at all - so many times I've not even noticed that such & such didn't come - UNTIL I NEED IT! Then I go back to my email to check my order because I am always thinking to myself "I'm SURE I ordered that!" And sure enough, I did. That is my hugest complaint about them. There are things I sometimes need in a hurry (and especially now that I'm in business! If I run out of something I can't wait nearly 2 weeks to find out they don't have it and wait another 1-2 weeks to get it from someone else!) 

I have complained about this twice now to them, asking if they can PLEASE, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! call me or email me when something I order is out of stock.

KSL, you said you go there in person - what are they like in person? Is it a family business with just a couple of people running it, or? I figured it may be a really busy place and that's why they always seem to screw up my order, but if it's just a couple of people running it I'll be even more pissed. 

I have emailed them a ton of times and even left 3 messages on their answering machine about 2 weeks ago that they never returned. When I finally got through to them they told me they did get the messages but just "forgot" to call me back. I was really not impressed!

I love them for their prices, but am starting to consider ordering elsewhere. It's a shame because I usually order a TON from them, but it's getting pretty bad!


----------



## Lindy

I'm the type that is willing to pay a little bit more for good service.  I'd rather know that I can count on a business than order and it's wrong!  Voyageur has been amazing although they have been out of OO a couple of times and I had to finally email asking where my stuff was and then they let me know.  Another time they emailed me to let me know that they were out of OO and would I like to wait for it to arrive and ship everything at once or send the rest while I was waiting.  Other than that no complaints at all.  I use them for about 90% of my supplies - I use Aquarius for a few things and Fragrant Garden for some of my FO's although they may start getting more of that business.....


----------



## hem06

I have used canwax with no real problems except the out of stock thing--it was on an FO I really wanted.  I actually emailed to add something to my order, and then the response included that this FO was oos.  I replaced it with something else and it was all good.

I live in Ottawa so I order most of my stuff from NDA, and I get lard and CO locally.


----------



## Guest

Voyageur has been fantastic for my needs , they send freebies and communicate very well . I order my fo's from the US , they are so much better than what the suppliers in Canada have. Hopefully someday we will have great FO's to buy in Canada.

Kitn


----------



## KSL

I agree - though I find that Canwax's FO's are pretty potent and have more staying power than NDA's which is too bad because NDA comes in glass bottles, and are cheaper (I think).

Ashley, yes, I have been there in person on several occassions.  It is a family run business.  Its owned by a lady and her husband.  The showroom is really small, and basically just a sample of everything on shelves/wall.  They really concentrate on their internet business and don't really like walk - ins from what I can tell.  The older lady that sometimes answers the phone is the grandmother and IMHO she seems a little crochety.  NOt sure if she's just got a "sharp" personality or if she's just not that nice.

They always seem to be busy, but its really not like the place is buzzing - its in an industrial park so they're not getting walk-in traffic.  People who go there are buying.  All I can say, is that I don't think I'd run thigns that way if I were running the place, but they're the closest place to me so I just keep my mouth shut, smile and pay.  But if something else came along with the same prices and better service, you bet I'd be shopping there instead.  

Maybe they know they're really the only game in town - catering more to hobbyists than business owners?  So they know they'll get orders...


----------



## rainbowkitty

I've ordered from them a few times as well.  Used to get it shipped but got frustrated at having to wait 2 weeks to receive my order so now I go down and pick it up.

Last time I was in they were out of the molds I had ordered.  I too have had leaked fragrances, with not even so much as an I'm sorry we'll replace that.  More like sorry about your luck.  Then last time I opened my soap base (white) and discovered the top part of it was peach coloured.  When I called they pretty much said "oh well".

I have a supplier I use in St Mary's for a few things but they are retail and expensive.  Would love to find someone else in Ontario to try.  Would love to be able to pick up rather than have it shipped as I order quite a bit of soap base at a time.


----------



## KSL

You may have noticed on thier (Canwax) website that they're moving now.  So unless you want to trek up to Huntsville, its going to be shipping only.  Except for wax.  The website said they'll still maintain a warehouse down here for wax.

That is terrible about the soap base.  Obviously there must have been something wrong with it if its peach colored?  Have you bought from New Directions in Brampton?  They're a bit cheaper, and its Stephenson's also.  You can pick up from them, or have it shipped awell.


----------



## [email protected]

Personally I would not recommend them. I have had issues (more than once) with things not being sent, although the invoice said it was, I also deal with NDA  so far so good.


----------



## oceanstar

can wax is who I buy alot of oils from, I usually wait about 3 days to receive my order but i have had spilled eo's from them as well and they do not replace what was lost. a couple of occasions the fo's i ordered i ended up with 4oz instead of 8 because thats all they had left.


----------

